
6 Months Later, Here's What's Happened to the Netherlands' Solar Bike Paths - prawn
http://mic.com/articles/117948/6-months-later-here-s-what-s-happened-to-the-netherland-s-solar-bike-paths
======
Animats
70 meters long, 3 meters wide, cost $3.7 million. $18K/m^2.

Typical rooftop solar panel costs are about $100/m^2.

This is not working "really, really well". This is about 100x overpriced.

~~~
mirimir
Well, it's just a demonstration project.

